# Tire Rotation



## PhantomGTO (Dec 8, 2004)

Ok, I have seen some pretty contradicting opinions on how tires should be rotated. I have seen owner's manuals say that it is RF to LR and LF to RR while the service manual will say RF to RR and LF to LR. And since rotating tires in the opposite direction that they are "used" to can cause them to come apart, I would think that keeping the tires on the same side and just switching front with rear would be the ideal way to do it. So which is it? My wife and I have been arguing about this one for awhile.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Since you don't have a full size spare to cycle into the mix, I'd keep it simple and do front to back/back to front on the same side. As far as frequency is concerned, I do it every 6K along with the synthetic oil.


----------



## anmracing (Feb 9, 2005)

I work for with a major tire dealer and I rotate the tires every three to four months. I cross rotate all our vehicles. No issue with it. 

Tire manufacturers recommend recommend cross rotating the tires. If you have a directional or bias ply tire, then you will need to go front to rear without crossing.


----------



## PhantomGTO (Dec 8, 2004)

forgive my ignorance, but what advantage does crossing them have??


----------



## GTO TOO (Sep 10, 2004)

You guys are lucky !! I seem to rotate my tires every time I turn off the traction control.......


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

GTO TOO said:


> You guys are lucky !! I seem to rotate my tires every time I turn off the traction control.......


They are lucky. I didnt even get to rotate mine before I ended up replacing them. The advantage to cross rotating is to ensure the most even wear pattern on the tire. One side of the car may wear the in or outboard side of the tire more than another. I dont think with these soft tires it matters too much. Unless you drive your car like pa kettle you are going to scrub the rubber off with the rear before any high mileage wear pattern shows up. I would just move the tires on the same side and hope you get more miles than I did :cheers


----------



## anmracing (Feb 9, 2005)

JMVorbeck said:


> They are lucky. I didnt even get to rotate mine before I ended up replacing them. The advantage to cross rotating is to ensure the most even wear pattern on the tire. One side of the car may wear the in or outboard side of the tire more than another. I dont think with these soft tires it matters too much. Unless you drive your car like pa kettle you are going to scrub the rubber off with the rear before any high mileage wear pattern shows up. I would just move the tires on the same side and hope you get more miles than I did :cheers


 :agree 
Because of the mileage I put on the car and since I have access to the proper equipment, I always cross rotate.


----------



## 04gtolover (Feb 10, 2005)

on rear wheel drive we cross the front to the back and just move the rears to the front no crossing and the opposite on front wheel drive.


----------



## vmax (Mar 19, 2005)

If you really want to be thorough, instead of simply rotating the tires you'd remount them so that the old inside edge becomes the new outside edge, thereby ensuring the best possible even wear on all four. Yes it's more expensive but you get the highest lifespan and best use out of the tires.


----------



## JMVorbeck (Jun 1, 2005)

vmax said:


> If you really want to be thorough, instead of simply rotating the tires you'd remount them so that the old inside edge becomes the new outside edge, thereby ensuring the best possible even wear on all four. Yes it's more expensive but you get the highest lifespan and best use out of the tires.


No doubt for sure, but what a pain in the a$$!!!!!!!


----------



## vmax (Mar 19, 2005)

JMVorbeck said:


> No doubt for sure, but what a pain in the a$$!!!!!!!



:agree


----------



## PhantomGTO (Dec 8, 2004)

:agree 2


----------

